# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Contabilità incassi con Pos

## ConsulTM

Salve, ho un problema con un cliente che (nonostante le mie richieste) si rifiuta di battere in un diverso reparto del registratore di cassa gli incassi che avvengono tramite pos, (perchè già utilizza numerosi reparti per le diverse aliquote e tipi di merce e la cosa diventerebbe oltremodo complicata).
Questo però fa si che gli incassi pos vengano registrati fra i normali corrispettivi, quindi come entrate di cassa. Al momento in cui verifico l'estratto conto del c/c bancario, rilevo gli accrediti relativi a ciascun incasso pos semplicemente stornando la cassa come contropartita (banca a cassa, con una descrizione tipo "storno corrispettivi pos").
E' corretto secondo voi? Per me è il meno peggio...

----------


## shailendra

> Salve, ho un problema con un cliente che (nonostante le mie richieste) si rifiuta di battere in un diverso reparto del registratore di cassa gli incassi che avvengono tramite pos, (perchè già utilizza numerosi reparti per le diverse aliquote e tipi di merce e la cosa diventerebbe oltremodo complicata).
> Questo però fa si che gli incassi pos vengano registrati fra i normali corrispettivi, quindi come entrate di cassa. Al momento in cui verifico l'estratto conto del c/c bancario, rilevo gli accrediti relativi a ciascun incasso pos semplicemente stornando la cassa come contropartita (banca a cassa, con una descrizione tipo "storno corrispettivi pos").
> E' corretto secondo voi? Per me è il meno peggio...

  Anche io faccio così, non ho mai nemmeno pensato di dire al cliente di fare una colonna separata per il POS, secondo me è assoultamente regolare, se la scrittura di storno è fatta nello stesso giorno di incasso dei corrispettivi

----------


## LucZan

Normalmente ogni apparecchio pos permette lo scarico giornaliero (nel mio caso suddiviso ulteriormente fra carte di credito e bancomat).
Quindi è sufficiente che il cliente faccia sempre entrambi gli scarichi giornalieri e li alleghi al registro dei corrispettivi (quello obbligatorio del registratore di cassa e quello del/dei terminale/i pos): nella registrazione del corrispettivo (non sul registro ma a libro giornale) suddivido il totale giornaliero fra cassa e crediti per incassi pos (questi ultimi da girocontare poi a banca quando sono  effettivamente accreditati sul conto corrente aziendale).
Questa prassi evita la possibile contestazione da parte degli accertatori di omessa registrazione di ricavi, in quanto difficilmente diversamente il contribuente può dimostrare che gli stessi sono transitati dai corrispettivi.
Questa pratica è molto utile in quanto dal saldo del conto "crediti incassi pos" si può verifica immediatamente se vi sono mancati accrediti o errate precedenti registrazioni.

----------


## mt-gin@libero.it

> Normalmente ogni apparecchio pos permette lo scarico giornaliero (nel mio caso suddiviso ulteriormente fra carte di credito e bancomat).
> Quindi è sufficiente che il cliente faccia sempre entrambi gli scarichi giornalieri e li alleghi al registro dei corrispettivi (quello obbligatorio del registratore di cassa e quello del/dei terminale/i pos): nella registrazione del corrispettivo (non sul registro ma a libro giornale) suddivido il totale giornaliero fra cassa e crediti per incassi pos (questi ultimi da girocontare poi a banca quando sono  effettivamente accreditati sul conto corrente aziendale).
> Questa prassi evita la possibile contestazione da parte degli accertatori di omessa registrazione di ricavi, in quanto difficilmente diversamente il contribuente può dimostrare che gli stessi sono transitati dai corrispettivi.
> Questa pratica è molto utile in quanto dal saldo del conto "crediti incassi pos" si può verifica immediatamente se vi sono mancati accrediti o errate precedenti registrazioni.

    
Scusate mi inserisco in questa discussione...perchè ho un problema simile con una srl di carburanti...che nel corrispettivo mi distingue l'incasso dei pos che poi in banca non me lo trovo cosi come lo distinguono loro?? Vi è mai capitata una situazione simile??? Più voltè ho sottolineato il problema......è un problema di banca???? oppure come mi devocomportare al riguardo secondo voi??

----------


## ConsulTM

Hai già controllato se la differenza che riscontri può essere dovuta alle commissioni bancarie addebitate di volta in volta? O sono importi più grossi? E ancora: il tuo cliente li verifica o ti da tutta la documentazione senza fare il minimo riscontro (che sarebbe nel suo esclusivo interesse)?

----------


## LucZan

Può dipendere da come la banca accredita il transato pos:
- ci sono banche che accreditano il lordo e mensilmente addebitano una voce di commissioni transato pos, calcolato sul volume di transazioni effettuate tramite pos;
- ci sono banche che da ogni singolo importo accreditano al proprio correntista il netto ricavo, cioè deducendo immediatamente la propria commissione di incasso. 
Il primo caso è a mio avviso il più comodo e facile da gestire in contabilità, il secondo richiede la spunta di ogni singola transazione e ciò che non viene accreditato per differenza sono le commissioni bancarie.

----------


## ConsulTM

> Normalmente ogni apparecchio pos permette lo scarico giornaliero (nel mio caso suddiviso ulteriormente fra carte di credito e bancomat).
> Quindi è sufficiente che il cliente faccia sempre entrambi gli scarichi giornalieri e li alleghi al registro dei corrispettivi

  Grazie per avermi illuminato, chiederò che d'ora in poi mi venga fornita questa documentazione.

----------


## mt-gin@libero.it

> Hai già controllato se la differenza che riscontri può essere dovuta alle commissioni bancarie addebitate di volta in volta? O sono importi più grossi? E ancora: il tuo cliente li verifica o ti da tutta la documentazione senza fare il minimo riscontro (che sarebbe nel suo esclusivo interesse)?

  Si controllo sempre ma non mi trovo per importi rilevanti.....in tal caso la mia responsabilità quale sarebbe?????
Io più volte ho consigliato di rivolgersi direttamnete alla banca.....perchè non è possibile secondo me......!!!!!!!
Cmq ora mi trova a chiudere il bilancio e per gli importi che non mi trovo ho fatto uno storno con la cassa...secondo voi vabene????Non so proprio come fare e risolvere la situazione!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## LucZan

E' esclusivo interesse e responsabilità del cliente.
Io imporrei al cliente l'azzeramento/scarico giornaliero del/dei terminali pos e, se proprio, che inserisca la somma di questi valori nella citata colonna pos del registro dei corrispettivi.
Paventerei al cliente anche il pericolo di accertamento induttivo in caso di controllo e contestazione - naturalmente per iscritto in modo da mettere il cliente di fronte alle Sue responsabilità.
Se a questo punto risultano comunque difformità rilevanti tra gli importi registrati dai terminali e gli effettivi accrediti bancari, si informerà di ciò il cliente affinchè compia i controlli del caso.

----------


## mt-gin@libero.it

> E' esclusivo interesse e responsabilità del cliente.
> Io imporrei al cliente l'azzeramento/scarico giornaliero del/dei terminali pos e, se proprio, che inserisca la somma di questi valori nella citata colonna pos del registro dei corrispettivi.
> Paventerei al cliente anche il pericolo di accertamento induttivo in caso di controllo e contestazione - naturalmente per iscritto in modo da mettere il cliente di fronte alle Sue responsabilità.
> Se a questo punto risultano comunque difformità rilevanti tra gli importi registrati dai terminali e gli effettivi accrediti bancari, si informerà di ciò il cliente affinchè compia i controlli del caso.

  Grazie mille del chiarimento.........

----------

